# Calorie Partitioning: Part 2



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In Calorie Partitioning Part 1, I looked at some of the factors which determine where calories ‘go’ or ‘come from’ when you overeat or under-eat respectively. In this article, I want to discuss the specifics of what happen when someone either diets or overfeeds.Dieting So you start your diet, reducing carbs, calories or both. Blood [...]

*Read More...*


----------

